# Follow on to my deer crash (car insurance rant).



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

I posted a couple weeks ago about having a deer run into my truck early one morning. I would like to share some observations about the experience now that its over.

The UHP are great. I have had several opportunities to speak with UHP Officers (usually not my idea) and they are pro.

The Larry Miller Collision Center is fast and does good work.

Enterprise Rent-A-Car on State and 110th does a fine job and the people bend over backwards to make you happy.

Geico goes out their way to make it difficult and uncomfortable to get them to do what you have been paying them for all these years. The adjuster’s office at 110th and State only schedules appointments in the morning. When I asked the person at the 800 number if there any way I could go in the afternoon they said it would be fine, the adjuster was there, but just didn’t make appointments. When I showed up (at the time the voice at the 800 number and I had agreed on) the adjuster was down right mad. She actually demanded to know who had told me I could show up there in the afternoon, and took the name and number of the voice. She was rude enough and loud enough that the counter person at the Miller Collision Center desk offered to pay for my rental and arrange for the estimate in the morning. The adjuster decided she wouldn’t send me away because I live 60 miles for there. She did decide, however, that my windshield cracking at the time of the accident had nothing to do with the deer hitting the truck since the deer hadn’t hit the windshield. She found a rock chip that had “ran” by coincidence at the time of impact . The windshield had actually been damaged at the time the rock chip occurred, not when the crack “ran”. I questioned this and was directed to a Supervisor (a voice on the phone) who called the next day and agreed that the damage was from a previous incident. I contacted the 800 number people to work on a glass claim, they transferred me to the “glass claims people” (totally separate apparently) they ran me through the whole accident report and claim process again then decided that my windshield would not be expensive enough to cover the deductable on a new claim and told me to go fly a kite. The Supervisor of the adjuster called and said he could get the windshield replaced for only $70 more than two local shops have since quoted. I declined.

Anybody know a good car insurance company?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

That sounds like the biggest complaint that I have heard about any of the "discount" insurance companies out there. I would recommend mine but I have never had to file a claim except for glass coverage and they handled that in about 5 minutes over the phone, but I'm not going to jinks myself by naming them. All I can say is that they have a big pair of hands


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

USAA is good if you qualify. I got rear-ended by an optometrist (ironic, I know), and they handled everything. They were friendly and I had no hassles whatsoever. I don't remember even having to call anyone, I believe they contacted me. I was back on the road in just a few days.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Critter said:


> That sounds like the biggest complaint that I have heard about any of the "discount" insurance companies out there.


Discount?! Geico is ridiculously expensive! How else can they pay for billions in advertising? 
USAA is known as best customer service for everything they do, but few qualify... I dealt with Bear River on several claims and found them to be quite reasonable, certainly far better than the crap you were put through. At least with a firm like Bear River you are speaking with someone locally rather than a phone tree like most enormous banks and insurance companies have resorted to.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

I have been with State Farm (Mark Wayment in Clearfield) for 22 years. NEVER had an issue they didn't help me through. Always professional and helpful. Quick and no BS. I have been offered cheaper insurance many times in the past. No thanks.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

I own property bordering a busy highway and I average about one car a year coming through my fence often damaging buildings or equipment. I'm also a contractor and handle a good number of auto/building collisions. Over the years, State Farm has been the easiest company I've had to deal with. They have always been fair and I don't get the runaround that I have had with some of the other carriers.

Sorry about your truck Cooky.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks for the responses guys. I'll look into all of them. When we switched to Geico the few bucks a month seemed like a lot. Live and learn.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

You know, my wife was in an accident some years ago and Geico was incredibly efficient. They handled everything and the shop had our car looking like new within just a couple of days. I'm sad to hear yours was such a negative experience. I've raved about Geico ever since my experience with them.


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

BirdDogger said:


> You know, my wife was in an accident some years ago and Geico was incredibly efficient. They handled everything and the shop had our car looking like new within just a couple of days. I'm sad to hear yours was such a negative experience. I've raved about Geico ever since my experience with them.


My two experiences were similar. I had the only two accidents of my life within six months of each other, and my adjustor from Geico handled both of them without a hitch. My experience with insurance in general is, the adjuster you get makes all the difference in the world. If you get a lazy adjustor, a penny pinching adjustor, or an adjustor who doesn't understand that the claim is not a burden but the reason he has a job, then you're going to have a bad experience. I will say though that, although the service was great for me, Geico was not the cheapest for me. When I switched I cut my car insurance almost in half.

Sorry you had such a bad experience Cooky. It sucks when companies don't realize that you paid good money for a long time for a service, and that service needs to reflect the price tag attached.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

So what you're saying is that little lizard is full of $#!t. LOL. 

My wife and I have been on American Family since we got married 6 years ago. They have been great with any issue we have had in these few years. State Farm wouldn't even look at us because we each had a ticket and a claim from when we were on our parents insurance.


----------



## 90redryder (Oct 10, 2011)

Sound like a bunch of garbage. I was with progressive and when I got into a little fender bender they made the process as simple as it could possibly be. They are a bit on the expensive side, esurance however is backed by allstate who is supposed to be great and esurance is cheap.


----------

